# Problem bei der Treiberinstallation



## Kyrodust (24. September 2004)

Hi Leute ich hab folgendes Problem: Ich will für meinen TV Tuner die Treiber installieren. Allerdings ist da weder ne EXE zum ausführen noch sonst was in der Richtung. In dem Ordner (wo der/die Treiber sind) sind nur folgende Dateien: 

34api.dll
34COM.dll
34dd.dll
34dialog.dll
34I2Curd.dll
34PCIurd.dll
34TVCtrl.dll
cap7134.cat
cap7134.sys
cap7134.inf
phtvtune.cat
PhTvTune.inf
PhTvTune.sys
Prob7134.dll

Kann mir bitte jemand erklären, wie ich diese Treiber installieren soll?

Besten Dank im Vorraus....

lg Alucard


----------



## haensel (25. September 2004)

Welche genaue Bezeichnung hat denn deine TV-Karte?

Ansonsten würde ich versuchen die *.sys -> "windows"\system32\drivers\
alle anderen nach -> "windows"\system32\
neustarten

Kann aber für nix garantieren, habe lediglich bei mir über den Gerätemanager wo sich meine Treiber befinden und da waren die beiden Verzeichnisse zu finden. 

Wenns nicht  einfach wieder löschen.

Kann aber ehrlich gesagt nicht glauben, dass es für die Treiberinstallation keinene richtigen installer bzw. zumindest eine readme mit Installationsanweisung gibt, deswegen die Frage nach der genauen Bezeichnung. Wenn ich sie hätte würde ich mich auch mal auf die Suche machen.


mfg
haensel


----------



## Kyrodust (25. September 2004)

Danke für die Hilfe, ich habs mit dem Gerätemanager hinbekommen......

lg Alucard


----------

